# Concrete truss baseplate for 20.5" truss



## KeepOnTruckin (Jun 27, 2017)

I worked with some of these units in Las Vegas and they are pretty cool for doing a goalpost outside without needing huge legs on the ground.









Ihp0031.0x700



__ KeepOnTruckin
__ Jun 27, 2017



Concrete truss baseplate




They are steel boxes filled with concrete with embedded nuts for bolting up 20.5" and 12" truss, with ability to take scaffolding jacks for leveling on the corners. 
http://www.in-houseproduction.com/equipment/imagineering/truss-base/
As far as I can tell, these are a west-coast thing.
I'm looking for something similar near Chicago in mid-July. Anybody know of anything like this, or am I going to be shipping these things out and back on pallets?


----------



## JD (Jun 27, 2017)

My back hurts looking at them...


----------



## egilson1 (Jun 27, 2017)

http://www.gallagherstaging.com/gblock-rentals-ballast-support-rentals/

Just talked with Joe from them this morning and he mentioned they have sold them all round the states. They can probably help you find a local company with some inventory.


----------



## What Rigger? (Jun 27, 2017)

Those are cuuuuuuute! But that's just because at my gig we only use the 4ft cube version of these. Overkill? Maybe, but nothing tips over. Thing is, if they get rained on a lot, they tend to accumulate water inside. Maybe that's just ours though.


----------



## RonHebbard (Jun 28, 2017)

What Rigger? said:


> Those are cuuuuuuute! But that's just because at my gig we only use the 4ft cube version of these. Overkill? Maybe, but nothing tips over. Thing is, if they get rained on a lot, they tend to accumulate water inside. Maybe that's just ours though.


When I was 17, I erected a 60', self supporting, non-guyed, TV and FM receiving tower manufactured by Delhi Metal Products (A Delhi AX60) in my Mom's back yard. It stood for 40 years. At one point I replaced the original four antennas with a new one, a rotator and new control and twin leads. Forty years later, when I was 57, I cut it down as it was severely rusting and my Mom was getting worried it might topple into the neighbor's yard. Delhi specified the base as 3.25 cubic yards of concrete. Forty years. 60' straight up and it never budged. Someday the people who purchased my Mom's house are going to discover the large lump of concrete buried in their back yard and wonder what the heck its for.
Toodleoo!
Ron Hebbard


----------



## What Rigger? (Jun 29, 2017)

RonHebbard said:


> When I was 17, I erected a 60', self supporting, non-guyed, TV and FM receiving tower manufactured by Delhi Metal Products (A Delhi AX60) in my Mom;s back yard. It stood for 40 years. At one point I replaced the original four antennas with a new one, a rotator and new control and twin leads. Forty years later, when I was 57, I cut it down as it was severely rusting and my Mom was getting worried it might topple into the neighbor's yard. Delhi specified the base as 3.25 cubic yards of concrete. Forty years. 60' straight up and it never budged. Someday the people who purchased my Mom's house are going to discover the large lump of concrete buried in their back yard and wonder what the heck its for.
> Toodleoo!
> Ron Hebbard


I'm starting to think I bought the house. I have broken glass coming up from the lawn in a section of the backyard, and I've already found some concrete in a corner of the yard.


----------



## RonHebbard (Jun 29, 2017)

What Rigger? said:


> I'm starting to think I bought the house. I have broken glass coming up from the lawn in a section of the backyard, and I've already found some concrete in a corner of the yard.


Maybe Jimmy Hoffa's buried in your yard?
Toodleoo!
Ron Hebbard.


----------



## What Rigger? (Jun 30, 2017)

RonHebbard said:


> Maybe Jimmy Hoffa's buried in your yard?
> Toodleoo!
> Ron Hebbard.


Well, I am a Union man....


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Jun 30, 2017)

I gotta get a photo of the giant concrete blocks they use here in Chicago for temporary traffic lights, big flange and everything. The first time I saw one my reaction was "giant light boom!"


----------



## soundman (Jul 1, 2017)

Reach out to Reed Rigging. I think they have something that will check all your boxes.


----------

